# Ariens heated grips resistance specs



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

Hey Guys,

Does anyone know the resistance specs for the Ariens heated grips which are used on the Deluxe 28 snowblower? 

These grips are provided in the Ariens kit # 72101400, which fits these snowblower models-

https://parts.ariens.com/Ariens-Snow-Blower-Heated-Hand-Grip-p/72101400.htm

I read someone saying 2.5 ohms per grip, but I'm not sure if they were specifically referring to this exact grip. 

If someone knows, or would be able to unplug and measure one of their grips, it would be very much appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## mats (Feb 10, 2019)

I don't know for sure but it seems about right.
in https://www.dropbox.com/s/7qbegrrqux53m8y/2018_Ariens_Platinum_30_SHO_LED_Light_Upgrade.pdf?dl=0 there is a measurement of the current going to the warmers of that model of about 2.4 amps. That gives roughly 5 ohm for the pair.

We also know through the led conversion thread that both Briggs and LCT engines seems to have 60W stators.
subtracting 20W for the headlight means that the warmers can't use more than 40 max. If I did my math correct that gives minimum 1.8 ohm per warmer as a theoretical max, add a safety margin on that and 2.5 seems about right again.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

I measured mine using a Fluke 23 meter. It was 5.0 ohms (remember they're wired in series). 

That equates to around 2.4 amps. (Assuming the alternator is outputting at 12 volts).

12 volts / 2.5 ohms = 2.4 amp = 2.4 amps × 12 volts = 28.8 watts (total for both).

That also equates to 90 Btu/h for both (or 45 Btu/h each. 

Not very much in below freezing weather.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

Excellent info Guys!

This info answers my questions and will solve my problem.

I had installed a pair of MTD grips on my new 28 Deluxe. I thought I would save a couple bucks when I bought the MTD kit at Home Depot with a coupon for $53. It's not hard to make my own harness etc, so I went for it. Instead I'm getting a short lesson on heated grips. The MTD grips don't heat well on my machine, and test at 4.5 ohm per grip and 9.0 for the pair, which at 12 vdc equates to about 16 watt for the pair. MTD engines must have have higher voltage? If their engines are outputting 16 or 18 volts, then the grips would be somewhere in the ball park. I guess it doesn't matter though- I need to go shopping at the Ariens store. 

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

An alternative is heated gloves. Depending on how long you're going to be out there that might be cost-effective and doesn't limit you to one machine. There are of course all kinds, from junk to very good so look at reviews and consider who makes them.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

I find thick gloves are adequate for warmer weather (25° or warmer) but for colder weather my fingers freeze and the heated grips are just not adequate. (Heat doesn't really get through the gloves anyway).

So I use wool gloves or mittens under leather US surplus mittens, and throw in a hand warmer heat pack. (Just let it warm up about a 1/2 hour or so, to get nice and toasty). Mittens are better than gloves in keeping my finger warm.

Mittens: 



Mitten liners I'm currently using: 



Heat packs: 



(You can also get them to fit boots and chest vests).

This combo keeps my hands warm to below zero.


----------



## TheHolyCannoli (Nov 19, 2013)

Slightly off topic, but 20-30W of power for handwarmers is a total waste. Lets be honest, if you have anything besides one-ply cotton gloves from the dollar store, the heat is not penetrating enough to maintain temps inside the glove. And nobody is snowblowing without gloves. If you are, its not cold enough to need the warmers in the first place.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

I have 2 Ariens machines. The 5 year old Platinum machine will light a fire thru my gloves. It's so hot I need to turn them off. My 2 YR old pro machine the grips are warm. I even shut off all the lights and that made no difference. I assumed the voltage was low. It didn't change anything. I bought a new set thru Ariens but never bothered to swap them out. Last year it's just as easy to swap the gloves out that are wet causing my hands to get cold. Why they run different temps I don't know. 

I'm going to look for 12volt gloves or a full bike suit. I have a 12volt battery on board.....


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

Update on the heated grips...

I bought and installed the Ariens accessory grips. Yeah, a bit of change at $81, but after using them, I wouldn't want to go without. On the cold days, oh the heated grips are so nice. Yesterday was 0F and I was running the blower for about 1.5 hours. Hands were nice and toasty, and it felt sooo good to grab those roasty warm grips. 

Now keep in mind, these grips aren't the same deal as a snowmobile grip with which your hands are mostly in fully wrapped constant contact. Instead, with a snowblower, your palms are on the safety handles, both hands are moving about to control chute & position deflectors, changing machine speed & direction, etc. 

Hope this helps someone's buying decision.

And also, I did not use the toggle switch in the kit. I thought the supplied switch looked lame and too old school. Instead I used this really nice high-zoot rubber booty waterproof switch on Ebay for a bargain $1.50ish including shipping. I might hunt down the on-off-on version of this switch and wire it with a resistor to have high and low heat settings. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1pc-LED-12...FF-TOGGLE-SPST-SWITCH-Waterproof/152529171190


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

A good pair of Mittens has never failed me, and any good pair of mittens will always be warmer than gloves. Plain and simple … JMHO


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

Anytime that I use my snowblower, extreme or mild temperatures, it's usually for about an hour or so. Between muscling the machine around, grabbing levers and rotating the chute I've never had my hands get cold with a "medium weight" set of gloves on.

But if you told me to sit or stand outside in the cold without moving from that spot, with the BEST pair of socks and boots on, my feet would still get cold after a few hours and eventually numb.


----------



## jwmatt (Jan 25, 2021)

BazookaJoe said:


> Update on the heated grips...
> 
> I bought and installed the Ariens accessory grips. Yeah, a bit of change at $81, but after using them, I wouldn't want to go without. On the cold days, oh the heated grips are so nice. Yesterday was 0F and I was running the blower for about 1.5 hours. Hands were nice and toasty, and it felt sooo good to grab those roasty warm grips.
> 
> ...


Hi BazookaJoe, I want to add some heated grips. How are those Ariens working for you? Really would like to hear some feed back. Did you have to cut a rectangle hole for the switch? Thanks, John


----------



## 85Hawk (Feb 2, 2021)

BazookaJoe said:


> Update on the heated grips...
> 
> I bought and installed the Ariens accessory grips. Yeah, a bit of change at $81, but after using them, I wouldn't want to go without. On the cold days, oh the heated grips are so nice. Yesterday was 0F and I was running the blower for about 1.5 hours. Hands were nice and toasty, and it felt sooo good to grab those roasty warm grips.
> 
> ...


Couldn’t agree more, Joe. i was pretty skeptical about the heated grips, but both times I've gotten to use the Pro28 have been in 0 to single digits (F) and my hands have been warm in Menards’ Wells Lamont lined leather work gloves.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

jwmatt said:


> Hi BazookaJoe, I want to add some heated grips. How are those Ariens working for you? Really would like to hear some feed back. Did you have to cut a rectangle hole for the switch? Thanks, John


John- 
I'm still really liking the heated grips and I wouldn't be without them. The grips are well worth the $$ and install time. Once you have them, you're all set. That's my story and I'm sticking with it.  

BTW, If you want to save a little cash, wait for Ariens to have a sale. From time to time, Ariens will have a 10% off sale during times like Black Friday, etc.


----------

